# good bug or bad bug?



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Some of these are easy...but I am still have questions on others...can you tell?


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

dont know if they are good or bad bugs BUT some really cool pics


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

saltylady said:


> dont know if they are good or bad bugs BUT some really cool pics


Thanks Saltylady,

These are all taken in my backyard...it is the Canon L-glass macro lens that makes them special...full size you can see a lot more detail...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

saltylady said:


> dont know if they are good or bad bugs BUT some really cool pics


X2 Really Cool!!!!!!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice pics! .. I enjoy taking insect pictures in my garden, but my current point and click camera stinks.. I am upgrading soon.

The first picture looks like a Leaf Footed nymph - Very BAD
The second picture is some variety of Crane fly - I think good.
The third picture is a Milkweed Assassin bug - Very Good
The fourth picture is a Damsel Fly - Good
The fifth picture is a variety of Paper Wasp I believe - Good

Tate


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tate said:


> The first picture looks like a Leaf Footed nymph - Very BAD
> The second picture is some variety of Crane fly - I think good.
> The third picture is a Milkweed Assassin bug - Very Good
> The fourth picture is a Damsel Fly - Good
> ...


Thanks Tate,

I was hoping the first one was a juvenile assassin but it is hard to tell...I was looking for white dots on the tail-end...but I don't see them...


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

fletchoman said:


> Thanks Tate,
> 
> I was hoping the first one was a juvenile assassin but it is hard to tell...I was looking for white dots on the tail-end...but I don't see them...


You are right, those two are hard to differentiate. The fact that it was alone would lend itself to being a juvenile assassin, but no white dots makes it appear to be a leaf footed nymph. Also from what I have seen the juvenile assassins show a little wing development and I don't see it in your picture. If I saw the bug in your picture I would probably squish it, especially if it was on a tomato plant. I have loads of assassins in my garden. I let several fennel bulbs bolt to flower and seed and the assassins REALLY like to hang out there. So do the pollinators.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Got a new bug*

Tate,

do I need to squish this one?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Fletch,

That's a good one! I am still working on an ID for it. So far I am not seeing anything remotely close.

Tate


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Fletch,

I am thinking very immature katydid nymph. The long antenna and the large back legs kind of look like a katydid, as well as the wing development. There are A LOT of varieties of katydid's. I use Howard Garrett's bug book to make some ID's. He states these are not harmful because they cause very minor foliage damage, but they are loud. I also use a couple of websites for ID's also. Here is a link to some katydid's from one of the best bug sites, Bugguide.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/306578

http://bugguide.net/index.php?q=search&keys=katydid&search=Search

Another good website for bug ID's is http://www.whatsthatbug.com

What do you think? It could also be a more harmful variety of grasshopper, but hard to tell when it is so young.

Tate


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tate said:


> It could also be a more harmful variety of grasshopper, but hard to tell when it is so young.Tate


great web sites...I have been using TAMU but it has nothing compared to these...I think that I got a clue when I checked what is left of the (popped) balloons that used to be my tomatoes...


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

perhaps this shot will show a little more detail...


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice shot! You have a group of those dudes. I don't know what it is. I think variety of katydid is not right now. I am real curious now. Definitely, a nymph of something I think. I'll keep looking around.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tate said:


> Definitely, a nymph of something I think. I'll keep looking around.


These appear to be juvenile leaf footed bugs. Note the tail on green monster...they all all feeding on a tomato that has popped due to the abundance of rain. I am now finding them in the same place but having changed color (to orange).


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Cool. Interesting that they are green before they turn orange. Thanks for the update. I have not seen that in any images on the web up to this point.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tate said:


> Cool. Interesting that they are green before they turn orange. Thanks for the update. I have not seen that in any images on the web up to this point.


I don't know for sure...but they seem to be growing and turning color...

I found this:

http://static-wtb.cheshirecat.net/wp-content/uploads//2009/08/leptoglossus_hatchlings_holl7.jpg


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tate,

You called it...some form of katydid...I haven't found anything close on the web yet but here is what I found today...


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

I found this one Saturday...


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update Fletch. The first one is a bizarre looking bug! The second one looks like the assassin.


----------

